

Google, Microsoft and rapper Nas launch fund - shameikachan
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20140417/TECHNOLOGY/140419880/google-microsoft-and-rapper-nas-launch-fund

======
codeonfire
If jobs involving coding did not pay as much money as they do, you would see
no interest in promoting diversity in coding. There are no 'diversity in
construction', or 'girls who pour concrete', or 'hispanic ladies who sell used
cars' initiatives yet these jobs are almost exclusively done by men. People
see the money and their social justice switches start flipping. Surely it is
because white and asian men are taking all the good jobs for themselves! It's
funny how no one cares about social justice when there's no money involved.
The other ridiculous assertion is that one just 'learns to code' in 10 weeks
and then they are ready for that high paying coding job. If justice warriors
are unhappy about the demographics of software professionals then they are
wrongly trying to treat the symptoms. The demographics match the group of
people who go through four year CS programs, so maybe that money would be
better spent for CS scholarships. I don't say minority CS scholarships because
now they are talking about excluding Asian people and it is still non-PC to
label Asian people as part of the majority however correct as it is in the
academic and professional world.

